# groups in Georgia?



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there any social anxiety group in the Atlanta, Georgia area? 
:thanks


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I would like to know this, too. : o


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Since I live in Georgia, I too would like to know this.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow you're the first person I found on this site that lives Georgia. 
I found a website of a SA group in Georgia. Here's a link. 
http://www.sagroups.org/social-anxiety/groups/cgi/pm.cgi?action=display&login=dn240874


----------



## ubezo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm down for a meetup.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*there is an active meetup*

there is an active meetup
this is the name on meetup.com:Atlanta Shyness & Social Anxiety Social Club-the leader, john, moved it to facebook though cuz meetup,.com requires fees that cant pay for

they've already had meetups recently though i didnt go cuz I was busy w/school, and now i'm back in maryland

but the last time i checked, he still posts stuff on meetup.com-make an account and join the atlanta shy.......group to view the next meetup

i have to warn u though, the meetup that i had ben wanting to attend in may was like an hour and a half from atlanta by subway so if u don't have a car like me, keep that in mind


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im in McDonough, which is about 30 miles south of Atlanta.


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

hey guys, i'm looking for a meet up too.
Let me know if something will be going on.


----------



## lazyguy2011 (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw quiet a few on meetup.com


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Athens here. Just got kicked out of GA Tech last semester. ;(


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

Guys! Happy holiday!

I'm so bored after school.

what are you guys gonna do for the holiday and new year?
Any meet up going on in town?


----------

